# Cool extinct lads



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 5, 2021)

*Back at it again with the general wildlife appreciation threads! *

Dinos and all the other guys, drop them below





Here's Archaeoindris, a Lemur that convergently evolved to look like a Gorilla. I like to believe if they survived a few more million years they might become literal anthros. I mean, Gorillas are only 9 million years away from Humans



Big boye



Here's another big monke. Specifically the biggest monke, Gigantopithecus. They made Louis one in the Jungle Book remake, I guess because its both more accurate (Orangutans aren't native to India), and because big monke action scene. 



Some people think the Yeti is one


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 5, 2021)

The New Zealand merganser went extinct January 9, 1902 when some [your worst expletive] shot the last two.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 5, 2021)

Let's go with a classic. Arthropleura 

 or the embodiement of life's Sweet Sixteen


----------



## aomagrat (Feb 5, 2021)

The Carolina Parakeet.  Once ranged from New York to the Gulf of Mexico and as far west to Colorado.  The last known specimen died at the Cincinnati Zoo in 1918.

.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 5, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Let's go with a classic. Arthropleura View attachment 101141 or the embodiement of life's Sweet Sixteen



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <_the cat runs to get a hatchet out of sheer reflex_>


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 5, 2021)

King Dedede


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 6, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> King Dedede
> View attachment 101144


these would probably be really dangerous to humans.

penguins can have a terrible attitude.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 6, 2021)

"you the bacon now bitch"


----------



## Yastreb (Feb 6, 2021)

Thylacine

The last confirmed one died in captivity in 1936, but they may have survived in the wild for a while longer.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 6, 2021)

I might be extinct, but I'm right here.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 6, 2021)

This is a Labrador duck, last seen in 1878 in Elmira, NY. Extinction is believed to be caused by a mix of over harvesting eggs, killing them for their feathers, and human settlement driving them out of their very limited niche.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 6, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I might be extinct, but I'm right here.


A few weeks ago I stumbled across the Borophagines on Wikipedia and I was like hey wait a second


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 6, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> these would probably be really dangerous to humans.
> 
> penguins can have a terrible attitude.


But even so....
Me want hug
Me want six-foot pengy snug
Me want fat suit
Me think chonk tuxedo cute


----------



## Kinare (Feb 6, 2021)

SABERTOOOOOOF


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 6, 2021)

Kinare said:


> SABERTOOOOOOF
> 
> View attachment 101183


Grandad!


----------



## Attaman (Feb 6, 2021)

You like Cats? You like Crocodiles? Have something that's both.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 6, 2021)

Attaman said:


> You like Cats? You like Crocodiles? Have something that's both.


Oooo let's see


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 6, 2021)

Wait do you mean the sabrecat or something else


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 6, 2021)

Archelon, largest sea turtle to ever exist. Lived roughly 80 million years ago, could reach over 13ft long and weigh over 5000 lbs


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 6, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Archelon, largest sea turtle to ever exist. Lived roughly 80 million years ago, could reach over 13ft long and weigh over 5000 lbs


That's a big fuckin pancake boye


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 6, 2021)

Heracles Inexpactacus, a meter tall parrot


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 6, 2021)

Quetzalcoatlus Northropi

AKA what if (not) birb but fighter jet sized.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 6, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Wait do you mean the sabrecat or something else


Nope, small cats. They were only about 15-20" long, give or take, and quite spry.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 6, 2021)

Attaman said:


> Nope, small cats. They were only about 15-20" long, give or take, and quite spry.


So I take it they were Machairodontines?


----------



## Attaman (Feb 6, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> So I take it they were Machairodontines?


Comparable to, but not quite! They were still Crocodyliformes, but had various mammalian or pseudo-mammalian features. Of note, it's believed they may have been largely herbivorous.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 6, 2021)

Attaman's pointing out something interesting here that's true across the tree of life in general. 

Often relatively depauperate groups of organisms today that are conservative in their ecology, like crocodiles, are the last surviving representatives of groups that were much more diverse in the past.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 6, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Attaman's pointing out something interesting here that's true across the tree of life in general.
> 
> Often relatively depauperate groups of organisms today that are conservative in their ecology, like crocodiles, are the last surviving representatives of groups that were much more diverse in the past.


From what I remember, Crocodilians are also closer to birds than other Reptiles.


----------



## Glossolalia (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm always blown away when I think about how aquatic mammals evolved. it's like their ancestors left the ocean, changed their mind, and walked right back in


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 6, 2021)

Glossolalia said:


> View attachment 101236
> 
> 
> I'm always blown away when I think about how aquatic mammals evolved. it's like their ancestors left the ocean, changed their mind, and walked right back in


Reject modernity
Embrace fishe


----------



## Punji (Feb 6, 2021)

_Tiktaalik roseae_




A fish with a neck!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 7, 2021)

The Issiore Lynx

Aka the grandparents


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 7, 2021)

@The_biscuits_532 He looks like he's realised he left the gas on.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 7, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


>


That is quite possibly the most bizarre dinosaur face I've ever seen.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 7, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> That is quite possibly the most bizarre dinosaur face I've ever seen.



I think this is a type of therapsid. It's the first version of mammals nobody liked- so nature was sent away to have another go at it.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 7, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I think this is a type of therapsid. It's the first version of mammals nobody liked- so nature was sent away to have another go at it.


Correct. From thr late-permian early-triassic. Somehow they not only survived the EPME but flourished during and after it. Wonder what killed it off. Maybe the dinosaurs?

https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...aurus-the-most-humble-badass-of-the-triassic/


----------



## Keefur (Feb 7, 2021)

Megatherium  aka Giant ground sloth.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 7, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Correct. From thr late-permian early-triassic. Somehow they not only survived the EPME but flourished during and after it. Wonder what killed it off. Maybe the dinosaurs?
> 
> https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...aurus-the-most-humble-badass-of-the-triassic/



They found a mirror. <3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 7, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Heracles Inexpactacus, a meter tall parrot
> View attachment 101200


A meter-tall parrot sounds like an adorable squawky flap-fren, until you get to the bite force >_>


The_biscuits_532 said:


> From what I remember, Crocodilians are also closer to birds than other Reptiles.


Yes, they're both archosaurs.


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 7, 2021)

It's an obvious choice but I have a soft spot for the humble Dodo, proof that humans are genocidal halfwits.


----------



## Simo (Feb 8, 2021)

These have always interested me:


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 8, 2021)

Long boi is loooooong!




The diplodocus is one of my favorite dinosaurs. He's so... l o m g


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 8, 2021)

aomagrat said:


> The Carolina Parakeet.  Once ranged from New York to the Gulf of Mexico and as far west to Colorado.  The last known specimen died at the Cincinnati Zoo in 1918.
> 
> .View attachment 101142


I learned about this parrot years ago in History class. So heartbreaking that fashion meant more to people than this beautiful creature's presence on the Earth...

(Edit: for folks who don't know, they were driven to extinction because their feathers were used for hats)


----------



## Rayd (Feb 8, 2021)

the actual fucking sea monster, livyatan


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 8, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I learned about this parrot years ago in History class. So heartbreaking that fashion meant more to people than this beautiful creature's presence on the Earth...
> 
> (Edit: for folks who don't know, they were driven to extinction because their feathers were used for hats)



I was going to say that they were the only native North American parrot, but I did a quick fact check and apparently this handsome boi (thankfully still alive) shares that honour:














						Thick-billed parrot - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Parrot are awesome.

The Spix's macaw was declared extinct in the wild in the year 2000 and only 160 or so remain in captivity.






They were the inspiration for the movies Rio and Rio 2.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 10, 2021)

Simo said:


> These have always interested me:
> 
> "Giant Beaver"


...


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 13, 2021)

Leedsichthys - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Just found out about this big boye that makes the Megalodon look like a goldfish.


----------



## FayeBunny (Feb 15, 2021)

Thylacoleo, the "marsupial lion" was not actually related to lions, but but sort of looks as if it were, if you ignore those really weird teeth. They were similar to thylacines, in terms of being predatory marsupials, but I have no idea if they were closely related. Thylacoleo went extinct long before thylacine did, but still existed at the same time as humans. Climate change is the primary reason believed to have caused their extinction.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 16, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> The Spix's macaw was declared extinct in the wild in the year 2000 and only 160 or so remain in captivity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noooooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 16, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooo...



They're trying to introduce them back into the wild and I think the population is stable. If I remember correctly, they were less than 100 a decade or so ago.

Still, it sucks. They're so beautiful and they deserve all the help they can get.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 20, 2021)

ANOTHER B I G M O N K E


----------



## Yastreb (Feb 21, 2021)

Dire wolf, Canis dirus. According to new DNA studies it was not actually a wolf but in its own lineage of canines.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 21, 2021)

Yastreb said:


> Dire wolf, Canis dirus. According to new DNA studies it was not actually a wolf but in its own lineage of canines.


Probably came under Borophaginae. They were big boyes too. 

The only other Canid family is the Hesperocyoninae and they looked closer to Weasels.


----------



## Yastreb (Feb 21, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Probably came under Borophaginae. They were big boyes too.
> 
> The only other Canid family is the Hesperocyoninae and they looked closer to Weasels.


No, it was still in the Caninae subfamily. Just a different branch inside it than wolves.




EDIT: Oh, and also it looks like its scientific name has been changed to Aenocyon dirus in the light of this new information.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 23, 2021)

Apparently there were some unconfirmed Thylacine sightings the other day and I hope they're not dead


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 23, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> View attachment 102638
> Apparently there were some unconfirmed Thylacine sightings the other day and I hope they're not dead


no, they're around.

a friend of mine saw one once.

they look more like a big rat in real life.

they're afraid of unnatural shaped things humans have like phones, cameras, wrist watches, sunglasses, basically anything that doesn't just look like it belongs on an animal.

in fact it didn't even show until he was waering a sweatshirt and sweatpants so i think even buttons scare them off.

i think we maybe force evolved them that way by killing off all the ones that weren't disturbed by it.


----------



## Hogo (Feb 23, 2021)

Coast is clear, time for the Anomalocaris take over!


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 23, 2021)

Hogo said:


>


technically the flippers are feet and the mandibles are hands so it's the topmost pic


----------



## Hogo (Feb 23, 2021)

Sock 'em boppers


----------



## Keefur (Feb 26, 2021)

Hogo said:


> Coast is clear, time for the Anomalocaris take over!
> 
> 
> They look like larval Cthulhus.


----------



## Nerire (Feb 26, 2021)

Ahh I wanted to post thylacines but someone already did that.
Instead, I bring you the bear-dog!












Neither dogs, not bears, the bear dogs form their own family called Amphicyonidae. Nobody‘s really certain whether they were closer to the canidae or ursids, the most commonly accepted theory is that they’ve formed their respective family before either the wolf or bear bois were a thing.
They went extinct by the end of Miocene, probably because of the competition they faced, as canids were better adapted for hunting large prey than bear dogs were. The case could also hve been the changing environment, as large grass plains became dominant (instead of more dense forest-like areas they thrived in).

F




I’d also like to give a honorary mention to Simbakubwa kutokaafrika, a supercarnivorous prehistoric hyena-lion



here’s a size comparison of a jaw that belonged to one of these bois, and the skull of a modern lion


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 28, 2021)

Really _digging_ this thread. ;]


----------



## Hipsteralbatros (Mar 5, 2021)

Most of my favorites are already on here xD

I currently have a small obsession with basilosaurus at the moment. They're so much larger than I initially thought they were.


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Mar 9, 2021)

How about a utahraptor, they are the size that jurassic park promised us and yeah I know they are not as cool with their feathers but with or without they are still pretty nice.


----------



## rekcerW (Mar 9, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Let's go with a classic. Arthropleura View attachment 101141 or the embodiement of life's Sweet Sixteen


i would breed those to have giant pincers and ride them into war.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 11, 2021)

rekcerW said:


> i would breed those to have giant pincers and ride them into war.



There's a giant track-way in western Scotland where one of them crawled over wet sand and it got fossilised.

If you're ever out there/live near there.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 11, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> There's a giant track-way in western Scotland where one of them crawled over wet sand and it got fossilised.
> 
> If you're ever out there/live near there.


Oooo where


----------



## Play3r (Mar 11, 2021)

Hogo said:


>


lets just say that they don't


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 27, 2021)

Sea Sloth! 



(Thalassocnus)


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 28, 2021)

'Winged' eagle shark soared through oceans 93 million years ago
					

It looked like a cross between a shark and a manta ray.




					www.livescience.com


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

nobody mention the giant elk yet?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 30, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> nobody mention the giant elk yet?


The Irish one?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 11, 2021)

Cryodrakon Boreas, the Canadian Ice Dragon


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 14, 2021)

HOW did I not know of this thread already?? Honestly, I could talk all day about how much I love prehistoric life.

I’ve always really liked ichthyosaurs. They’re super underrated, which is a real shame.  

Some of them were even whale-sized, as shown below! 





What’s interesting about ichthyosaurs is that although they bear a striking resemblance to fish and cetaceans, they’re actually reptiles. Yet, they were warm-blooded, gave live birth, and had a layer of blubber under their skin.


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 14, 2021)

Allow me to introduce you to Anchiornis, a very small feathered boyo.



What’s fascinating about this dinosaur is that we know what its exact colours in life were! The fossils were so well-preserved that scientists were able to find microscopic pigment cells within the feathers and compare them to similar structures found in modern-day birds, revealing that it had coloration similar to that of a woodpecker. Pretty neat, eh?


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 14, 2021)

This is Sinosauropteryx, the first non-avian dinosaur ever discovered with feathers (unless you count Archaeopteryx). Like with Anchiornis, we know its exact life appearance!


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 14, 2021)

Eurypterids, AKA sea scorpions, could grow to astounding sizes, making them the biggest arthropods known to have existed. Considering they’re a sister group to arachnids, I understand why some people might be terrified at the sight of this. 



Contrary to their name, they weren’t scorpions, and not all of them lived exclusively in the sea.


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 14, 2021)

Getting late over here, so one more post for tonight. Here’s just a friendly reminder that we live in a world where a dinosaur was given the name “Thanos”. Yes, that is its _actual real scientific name. _And it’s only known from a single vertebra.

It belonged to a family called the abelisaurids, which had very, very short arms that were more or less completely useless. So, unfortunately, this Thanos couldn’t wear the Infinity Gauntlet, let alone even snap his fingers 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thanos_simonattoi


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 14, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> View attachment 107459
> This is Sinosauropteryx, the first non-avian dinosaur ever discovered with feathers (unless you count Archaeopteryx). Like with Anchiornis, we know its exact life appearance!
> View attachment 107460


it kinda looks like a roadrunner


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Apr 15, 2021)

I don't know if anybody in the thread mentioned is but Dunkleosteus had one of the most badass aesthetics of Devonian period.


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 15, 2021)

Thought I might add this tidbit about a new species of _Kunpengopterus _that was announced a few days ago. This is a pterosaur with opposable thumbs! So, if you ever needed a reference for anthro pterosaurs...this is it!


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 18, 2021)

TheCynicalViet said:


> I don't know if anybody in the thread mentioned is but Dunkleosteus had one of the most badass aesthetics of Devonian period.


loving that mouth


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 18, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> loving that mouth


Time to ruin the fun:

I actually just watched some stuff about ol' dunkley here the other day. Apparently it most likely had lips.


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 20, 2021)

I really like Yutyrannus. It’s the largest dinosaur known to have feathers, and was a distant relative of T. rex. Although...there were definitely even larger feathered theropods than it! 



This is my interpretation of Deinocheirus from a few months ago. For over half a decade, all that was known of this dinosaur were two massive arms. It was only in 2014 that we could aggregate enough material to build a better picture of what it might have looked like. It was freaking massive...around eleven metres long, I think. What’s interesting is that some of its tailbones were fused together, as seen in modern birds, which could mean that it had feathers. I was a little conservative with the feather covering here though, as its large size meant that it could regulate its heat without the need for more complex integumentary structures.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 29, 2021)

Throwback to that time nature tried to make anthro horses but got stuck at the gorilla stage

(Chalicotherium)


----------



## Tacoshark (May 29, 2021)

An evolutionary predecessor to pterosaurs and a diagram showing the evolution of their membranous wings


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 4, 2021)

thread died again, have another chalicothere

im sorry but i cant stop thinking about the gorilla horses


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 9, 2021)

N-Rex > T-Rex 

It was the definitive Big Chungus


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 9, 2021)

I just found out about these animals.

They had trypophobia teeth!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 9, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I just found out about these animals.
> 
> They had trypophobia teeth!
> 
> View attachment 115763


Ooo Desmostlyians right?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 9, 2021)

Andrewsarchus, the largest predatory land mammal by volume (One species of bear was heavier). 

Despite it's appearance, it's closest living relatives are Hippos, not Caniform Carnivores


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 9, 2021)

The Haast's Eagle was a megaborb driven to extinction around 1400 when the Maori killed off their main prey, the gigaborb Moa.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 10, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The Haast's Eagle was a megaborb driven to extinction around 1400 when the Maori killed off their main prey, the gigaborb Moa.


I've read about these. From what I remember they clearly weren't too pleased about it any kept trying to eat the Maori instead


----------



## Yastreb (Jul 10, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> View attachment 115801
> Andrewsarchus, the largest predatory land mammal by volume (One species of bear was heavier).
> 
> Despite it's appearance, it's closest living relatives are Hippos, not Caniform Carnivores


I wonder what gave them larger volume if the bear species was heavier? Did they have huge lungs or something?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Sep 23, 2021)

Aight here's a few I've found recently



Aegirocassis, the original Big Chungus 



Jaekelopterus, the largest arthropod ever, and the actual worst thing ever



Carnufex, a bipedal crocodile 



Makaracetus, a weird whale-hippo-elephant thing



Helicoprion, a shark with a buzzsaw for a face



The Terror Hyena. Which kinda speaks for itself. 



Proborhyaena - slightly smaller than the other yeen, but it gets a pouch, and stronger muscles



Nuralagus, an actual Big Chungus 



Terror Beasts, which were funky looking giant elephants



Bataller's Panda - like a red panda, except it'll try and eat you


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Sep 23, 2021)

FayeBunny said:


> Thylacoleo, the "marsupial lion" was not actually related to lions, but but sort of looks as if it were, if you ignore those really weird teeth. They were similar to thylacines, in terms of being predatory marsupials, but I have no idea if they were closely related. Thylacoleo went extinct long before thylacine did, but still existed at the same time as humans. Climate change is the primary reason believed to have caused their extinction.


Necro-reply I guess but I actually ended up making an OC of one of these


----------



## SerlisTialo (Sep 29, 2021)

__





						List of recently extinct invertebrates - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




400 species that have gone extinct in the last 5 years.


----------



## Mambi (Sep 29, 2021)

SerlisTialo said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, but how many did nature create that we just haven't found yet? Natue is always trying new stuff and seeing what works and what doesn't.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Sep 29, 2021)

Mambi said:


> True, but how many did nature create that we just haven't found yet? Natue is always trying new stuff and seeing what works and what doesn't.


In fairness, with Arthropods especially, sometimes a new "species" is so incredibly similar to it's relatives that it can only be distinguished by genetic sequencing. 

Take the 1300 different species of Mining Bee as an example.


----------



## Mambi (Sep 29, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> In fairness, with Arthropods especially, sometimes a new "species" is so incredibly similar to it's relatives that it can only be distinguished by genetic sequencing.
> 
> Take the 1300 different species of Mining Bee as an example.



Very true...but those differences are all that matters in the long run, as small "errors" or "advantages" eventually mutate into either better versions, or die out/become dormant traits. Nature is amazingly fascinating when you get to the genetic levels, ain't it?! <_grin>_


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Dec 25, 2021)

thinkin about big yeeners










okay the last two are yeens in name only but shush they're still stimky boyes


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Dec 25, 2021)

Found another one


Say hi to "The Great Bonecrusher" 
Looks like the bastard child of Scar and Shenzi and I want one

Apparently they were like, half a ton in weight. 

Big motherfuckers


----------

